# Late muzzy deer



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you guys think it is worth burning LE Deer points on one of the late LE muzzy deer hunts? I am usually an archery guy but thought this might be a fun change. I am concerned about the dates only being 2 days after the general rifle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its amazing everyone complains about the lack of mature deer around, yet we keep coming up with more and more ways to kill only mature deer. Early high country rifle hunts, late season ML hunts... on and on it goes.

Oh and only 2 days after the rifle hunt IS what the old muzzleloader season used to be.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Depends on how many points you have and how well you know the unit you're applying for.

I think some people think that deer will be rutting hard and you'll see all the giants on the unit out in the open. I think that is a little optimistic. But it could be a great hunt, regardless. 

It's tough to know how many points it will take to draw these as they are so new. But I think archery LE tags for most units will take about the same or less.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input. This hunt sounded like a new challenge. I am not really interested in rifle hunting. I like the challenge and time afield with more primitive weapons. I know, modern muzzleloaders are a long way from the primitive weapon they were. Archery tackle is getting extremely sophisticated as well. Fallen, I am not trying to get the edge on a monster buck, just looking for a possible change. I have 7 LE deer points and did not know it these hunts were worth burning the points on or wait a little longer and do Bookcliffs archery. For me, Henry's archery will probably not be in this lifetime.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Depends on the unit and what you think 7 points is worth. I'd wager most of the late ML hunts will take far more than 7 points. You'll see some pre-rut activity.


----------

